# Top Gear



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I haven't laughed so hard for a long time. Hilarious!


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

Bugger....missed it...


----------



## Wheelrepairit (Jan 23, 2007)

Shite, im contacting the beeb to complain they waste our money.

Muppets the lot of them.


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

Wheelrepairit said:


> Shite, im contacting the beeb to complain they waste our money.
> 
> Muppets the lot of them.


Glad I missed it then


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

No car reviews, no fastest lasp, no super-cars, no stars in reasonably priced cars.....
And it was the funniest thing I have seen in ages. Great stuff.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

When is the repeat on :?:


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> When is the repeat on :?:


Wednesday @ 7pm, BBC2


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Funny as hell, althought lost the picture 3/4 of the way through for 2 mins. Great laugh!

J


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Best one for a long time - very, very funny!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Imagine that Top gear took a week off and May, Hammond and Clarkson made a film about a US roadtrip 

A pure entertainment film made by a bunch mates having a laugh. I agree, absolutely nothing (really) to do with cars, but very funny none-the-less. :lol:

And yes we KNOW most of it was setup, but still it was very funny :lol:

Highlights...

- That cow on the roof!
- The petrol station in Alabama (I guess everyone on the team MASSIVELY missunderstood the depth of feeling that they may generate :roll:  )


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MAN LOVE :lol:


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

damnitsfast said:


> Wheelrepairit said:
> 
> 
> > Shite, im contacting the beeb to complain they waste our money.
> ...


Definitely...Bugger...I missed it then :?

Think repeat is Wednesday...isn't it? :?:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I love the bit at the petrol station;

Clarkson over the radio "I don't know what's going on, but the three pickups from the petrol station have just raced past me, something is going on"

Cue desperate cleaning at the side of the road

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> MAN LOVE :lol:


Hilary For President.

Nascar is Crap.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You missed country music sucks


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> You missed country music sucks


and "I'm bi"


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wont judge you.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I wont judge you.


Oh how we laughed.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Great entertainment, but I would have been right pissed off if I had been in the live audience.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Top Gear? No, just a programme about three cretins. Change the name of this rubbish programme or give me my licence fee back. I will never watch this programme again in the hope that it becomes relevant. It may be entertainment but it's not a motoring programme, so why call it so?

Joe (changing down to second gear and foot hard to the boards, heading away from this garbage)


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

After the Hamster's crash it was always going to be difficult for the new series. 
I think they are finding a way of easing him back into daily life on Top Gear by showing an episode that they might normally have screened a little later in the series.
I did think it was amusing in places, but thought it went on for too long, especially the stuff about writing on the cars to get each other killed.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Last night's was the funniest TV show I've seen in ages!

I wouldn't have wanted to be in the audience, unless they filmed the start and end on the same day as another 'normal' recording.

Great viewing, those that missed it - watch it on Wednesday


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Utterly fantastic show - great entertainment. Some brilliant pieces which I'm still mulling over and smiling - Jezza's shower, dead cow, Hicksville gas station, fat Stig.

I thought some of it sailed close to the wind, but in a way that's so refreshing in these PC times.

One of the funniest episodes I have seen..


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Superb piece of telly  Even my wife who was going to sit and read a book, was laughing out loud :lol:

I think JC summed it up very well last week with his comment '...just 3 blokes, cocking around in cars'

Great entertainment 8)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Was a billed as a Topgear special, and that's exactly what it was.
If anything, i would like to see one of those per season.
Funny, scary in places and great to watch.
Shame the "real" program has taken a turn.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Great entertainment, but I would have been right pissed off if I had been in the live audience.


Perhaps they did two shows in one session, given that they only had to do two bits in the studio: before and after.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Great show although not a great 'car' show.

Does anyone else get the impression that they didn't manage to get enough stuff in 'the can' before the Hamster's crash and then, with all the talk about the show itself possibly being cancelled and also not knowing when they might get back 'on air', they never caught up so now they are padding out the shows with what they've got.

On the positive side this could mean this series will get better as they film more stuff or that the next series could be back to normal - for better or worse depending on your point of view.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

The classic was Hammond saying

"I'm going to time James cadillac lap by holding this stone up and seeing how much the wind erodes it"

PMSL :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Great entertainment but nothing to do with cars :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Brilliant, brilliant, brilliant.

OK, nothing to do with cars, but best 60mins of entertainment I've watched on TV for a LONG time.

I'm going to record the repeat, just to watch it again.

A friend of mine is in Florida at the moment. According to him, the gas station thing with the retard-******** must have been staged. Just because most of them are currently wearing uniforms on a beach somewhere (well, they were told it was "sandy").


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Really enjoyed it good entertainment :lol: :lol:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

As a car review programme - complete rubbish. As a piece of entertainment, excellent!

They were close to the line, in danger terms, a fair bit - the slogan painting thing in particular, really could have got them shot. I wonder if they were being genuinely naive, and thought that the presence of a film crew would protect them, or whether they actually didn't realise how seriously likely it was that they'd be beaten to small, pulpy things by enraged, Southern ********?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

OMG!! Do all you guys write acceptance speaches for Oscar winners? (TT Joe excluded - he writes them for the hard done by loser)

It was to a degree quite funny however the funny was just the same old predictable format - "cool" JC , "short ass" RH & "slow coach" JM.

A, sort of welcomed change, but with all the familiar bits thrown in just incase some of the faithful audience out there felt scared and bewildered at being thrown out of their comfort zone.

Atleast the portrayal of the US was accurate.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Great entertainment but nothing to do with cars :lol:


No! I thought I watched 3 petrolheads drive 3 very different cars 900 miles, enjoying their experiences along the way. Classic motoring!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I thought last weeks Top Gear was a load of rubbish, and I said so here.

However .... I quite enjoyed this weeks 'special' 

It was really just a piss take of Yank culture. Hammond in the pick up wearing that hat and the sunglasses did make me laugh :lol:

I still think the 'normal' Top Gear has become rather tedious though. Maybe the trio should stick to making comedy specials based around cars.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

PaulS said:


> I still think the 'normal' Top Gear has become rather tedious though. Maybe the trio should stick to making comedy specials based around cars.


I agree. The essential problem with car review programmes is that unless you're interested in a particular car, or a real enthusiast for all things automotive, even if it's a Ford Focus, then they're pretty tedious, imho. In contrast, taking the piss out of things, with a loose car theme, is vastly more fun, with this programme's targets being perfect


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

saint said:


> OMG!! Do all you guys write acceptance speaches for Oscar winners? (TT Joe excluded - he writes them for the hard done by loser)
> 
> It was to a degree quite funny however the funny was just the same old predictable format - "cool" JC , "short ass" RH & "slow coach" JM.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: â€¦the penny has just dropped. It did seem incredulous that a few people have accepted this rubbish. However on further examination I suspect that it may be that their comments are just an extension of the insipid mentality portrayed by the participants of the programmeâ€¦or could it be simply that their adoring comments were said sarcastically, â€˜tongue in cheek, perhapsâ€™? :lol: :lol: Agreeing with the programme format will indeed help some to remain, as you say, in their comfort zone.

The losers are the millions of viewers who feel the same way as me and will cease to watch top gear. I certainly donâ€™t feel hard done by; I have the will power to switch channels. As you have expressed your comments, so shall I express mine? "*Q*uod *E*rat *D*emonstrandum"

Three cheers for friendly banter.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PaulS said:


> Maybe the trio should stick to making comedy specials based around cars.


Makes perfect sense to me :wink: and rename the programme 

Joe


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Are you seriously telling me that anyone actually takes the car reviews on TG or 5th Gear seriously or uses them as solid advice when selecting their next car?

Lets face it, when they agree with you, you like it and TG are the bestest, wonderfulist car reviewers ever (ooh JC said the new 2.0T TT was the best so it must be :roll: ) but when they disagree with you (same owners a year ago when they had a Mk1 for example - JC talks shite, doesnt know what he is on about) you dont. (you = the forum generally).

If you are in the market for a new car go and test drive it, look at it, read about it, post on the relevant forums asking real world owners about it. Dont look to TG.

TG is what it is, precisely what we would all like to be doing if we were so lucky, some blokes who are mates pissing about in cars. Sometimes they dress it up as a review, sometimes they dont bother.

For me the best bits of TG are the cross Europe races and the 'destroy the Hi Lux' stuff. Last night's program was entertaining and is a nice way to end a weekend and start the week.

Damned if Ill base a car purchase on those three's advice though and if thats the case, why would I care about reviews?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Of course I listen to them thats why I have the 3.2 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Much better than most of the rubbish that is on TV these days.

Enjoyed it.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Great entertainment but nothing to do with cars :lol:
> ...


Funny, I thought I watched three want to be teenagers larking about in scrap heaps


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Top Gear? No, just a programme about three cretins. Change the name of this rubbish programme or give me my licence fee back. I will never watch this programme again in the hope that it becomes relevant. It may be entertainment but it's not a motoring programme, so why call it so?
> 
> Joe (changing down to second gear and foot hard to the boards, heading away from this garbage)


Stop moaning - its a f*cking great show....go and buy a magazing if you want to read about serious car reviews...or watch fifth gear - which is about serious car reviews and IS the most boring pile of drivel you can watch.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

dannys1 said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Top Gear? No, just a programme about three cretins. Change the name of this rubbish programme or give me my licence fee back. I will never watch this programme again in the hope that it becomes relevant. It may be entertainment but it's not a motoring programme, so why call it so?
> ...


Will do 

Joe


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Joe - you're out of touch :wink:

Don't you realise that making a prat of yourself, 'cocking' about, and generally pissing other people off, in public, is _so cool_ now :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PaulS said:


> Joe - you're out of touch :wink:
> 
> Don't you realise that making a prat of yourself, 'cocking' about, and generally pissing other people off, in public, is _so cool_ now :roll:


That's what they do on Top Gear, don't they?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Just seen it on BBC3 great 60 minutes worth of tv thought it will brill.


----------

